# Foster potentials WARNING: GRAPHIC



## Sibe

Warning first that I'm going to share some sad photos, and links to some graphic ones.

These are two potential fosters for me. First is a male senior pit bull, about 12 years old. Originally adopted from the shelter and found as a stray in this condition. I'm cat testing tomorrow, met him today and despite the neglect he is so happy and friendly.He weighs just 44 lbs, should probably be like 65.


















Next is a senior male poodle who has experienced such horrific neglect and became so matted that a back leg lost ciculation and self amputated, and a front paw was dangling by a thread and was amputated by the vets. These are the graphic pics so please stop here if you don't want to see.

Here he is now, notice missing front paw.









When he came in









After being shaved- missing back leg. Front paw barely attached.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1433306295_37bbbfbfd2d3ad1bf7c4973b4b311de2

His teeth are rotten









Amputated front paw, and teeth that fell out
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1428215068_1d16f963b91ed57060f01c42bacb9b31

I'm hoping to take the pit tomorrow if he's ok with the cats. If he's not I'll try the poodle. Pit first as he's at the shelter I volunteer at, he's close.

Words cannot express how horrific and sad these cases are


----------



## taquitos

Wow those dogs are both in such bad shape  So awful. I don't understand how people can neglect their dogs like that ugh... Those teeth... ughhhh.


----------



## jade5280

Omg how can anyone let that happen. So terrible. Glad they are in a safe place now.


----------



## fourdogs

How horrific! Either one you take hit the jackpot. I have a soft spot for poodles, though. Poor babies!


----------



## Sibe

I can't take the pit  We did a small dog test first and he failed. Failed badly enough we didn't want to even try with my cats. He'll need to be in a people-only home. His vision is bad, he can't track things. Poor guy. Waiting for update on the poodle case.


----------



## BostonBullMama

Holy cow.. These poor dogs


----------



## Amaryllis

A brush. That's all that would ****ing take to prevent that. I .... NO.


----------



## Laurelin

That is so sad. I am glad they are in good hands now.


----------



## Shep

WHY don't people brush their dogs? WHY? It's not hard, you don't have to be a master groomer, just BRUSH!


----------



## Sibe

Poodle will be at the vet until Friday. It's possible that someone from out of state is coming to adopt him though... not sure how I feel about that, as it's obviously a case of emotion and not reason. The dog has to pick YOU as much as you pick the dog. Yeah it's a terrible case but you can't let that be your reason for adopting a dog...


----------



## Amaryllis

Sibe said:


> Poodle will be at the vet until Friday. It's possible that someone from out of state is coming to adopt him though... not sure how I feel about that, as it's obviously a case of emotion and not reason. The dog has to pick YOU as much as you pick the dog. Yeah it's a terrible case but you can't let that be your reason for adopting a dog...


Yes and no. Some people have the lifestyle and resources and personal expertise to deal with such cases. So they do, and should, seek out such dogs to help. 

Personally, I do well with unsocialized, fearful, shutdown dogs with health issues. I don't have children, I don't have people coming and going constantly, my schedule is largely the same day to day and I have the patience, money and time to devote to rehabilitation. So why wouldn't I seek out such a dog? They're out there. I can help. Let other people with busier lives, with kids, with less experience have the happy, healthy dogs.

ETA: Kabota turned into a happy, healthy dog. He didn't start out that way.


----------



## CptJack

I think the thing is that if you're adopting the dog because you want to help, that's great but... ideally the dog is not going to stay broken and shut down. The dog is going to turn into a fairly normal, healthy, happy dog in most cases. If ALL you want is to help rehab the dog because you're in a position to do so, you're better off fostering. You have to want the dog that comes out of that shell, too - and who knows what that may be (ie: it's safer for that to happen in a foster home than a home that's supposed to be forever). 

When a dog is totally shut down, it's awfully hard to know what you're going to get. Could be a moderate energy awesome dog who does well with everyone and everything. Could be... ANYTHING else, from easy to live with to needing a specific home of the sort it's not in/that it wasn't adopted into it. That's a good part of why adopting out a shut down dog is risky (other part being you never have more than the word of the applicant that they can handle it). If it goes wrong traumatized dog is traumatized AGAIN, by another rehome, which can also be a problem as rescue has either lost control of the dog or it's bounced back into rescue without notice. 

Again: there are people out there who can do okay with that all around, but I don't blame anyone for being wary of someone adopting because they felt sorry for a dog. As opposed to seeing a dog they wanted that needed some help.


----------



## Sibe

That's exactly it. You know nothing about the dog's personality, temperament, behavior, and you're willing to adopt?? I appreciate the hearts of people like that, and some people truly don't care because they are so willing (and able) to work with whatever they get. But in general I think that's not a good idea.


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> That's exactly it. You know nothing about the dog's personality, temperament, behavior, and you're willing to adopt?? I appreciate the hearts of people like that, and some people truly don't care because they are so willing (and able) to work with whatever they get. But in general I think that's not a good idea.


Yeah. I mean it can work and it's awesome when it does and I don't think it's wrong to want to do that - and I know there are definitely people who can but man. When that dog stops being shut down and ends up horrified of your spouse (or better yet: it's afraid of YOU because of your gender). Or is terrified of your existing dog. Or wants to eat your existing dog or your cat? Or can't handle apartment life because it's got a noise phobia. Or needs a fenced in yard because it has issues with a leash/being leashed. Or it's terrified of traffic noise? Or it eats your chickens on the farm. Or, or, or.

I mean no criticism of the people who want to do it, at all.

But rescues are wary of people who do for a reason and it's often a 'foster to adopt' situation because if it doesn't work out, they want to be prepared and that's not without reason. And sometimes it's a waiting list situation where the dog gets rehabbed before it's put up for adoption.

And honestly, I think either of those are safer all around. 

Again, not critical of people who want to help just. I get why rescue groups prefer not to do it.

(As an aside, if a tiny old dog shows up here, it's MINE. Well, probably not but I'll wanna. Seniors kill me.)


----------



## Sibe

The post of the emaciated old pit man got a whole lot of shares and there were many people from out of state offering to foster. Rescue has to keep saying no, and then the internet gets pissed off because the rescue won't have an out of state foster. Really people, I know you're trying to help, but you kinda gotta be close to the rescue organizer for like, medical care and supplies and stuff.


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> The post of the emaciated old pit man got a whole lot of shares and there were many people from out of state offering to foster. Rescue has to keep saying no, and then the internet gets pissed off because the rescue won't have an out of state foster. Really people, I know you're trying to help, but you kinda gotta be close to the rescue organizer for like, medical care and supplies and stuff.


Medical care. Supplies. On site support - because hi, if it doesn't work and he goes back to rescue, how exactly is transport gonna work for that? Home-checks if the dog is adopted in their area, and transport back to them if adopted in theirs (I know at his age not necessarily but still). Who is doing YOUR homecheck (for the foster home)? How is the dog getting to you? Who is paying for that? (Because it always costs something)?

It's frustrating and I hear you. "YOU DON'T REALLY WANT TO HELP HIM". No, we really want to help him but that involves being close enough to provide support and not ending up in a situation where the dog ends up euthed or in a shelter outside our area because you weren't prepared or the dog came out of his shell and had an issue, or dying because there was a delay in medical treatment because of money moving, or we couldn't afford medical treatment because your vet isn't giving us a break, or they go on vacation and now we have to pay boarding because, hey, no other foster homes where you are! Or - Or - Or - endless ors.

Yeah, no. We did the 'foster home out of area' thing a couple of times. It was a disaster. An expensive, heartbreaking disaster. Our solution was usually to transfer the dog to another rescue near the determined person and let THEM handle the foster agreement. If it was a young, relatively healthy and well adjusted dog. Even that I hated because of potential to go wrong, but fostering for a group nowhere near you? NOPE. Not a good idea.

Sweet. Heart in the right place. Absolute nightmare to work out, with way too many potential pitfalls that leaves the dog screwed.


----------



## Sibe

I had one foster dog last year through a rescue. There were interested adopters, and the rescue wanted to send her out of state to a rescue they partner with. I was upset and didn't understand it at all. WHY would you send a dog out of state when you have a potential adopter RIGHT HERE?!??! Because if they meet her and decide she's not the right one, or if it doesn't work out, the dog missed her opportunity to be sent to a better rescue (not that the one here is bad by any means). The dog was sent out of state, and then again sent to another state where she was the office dog at a wonderful no-kill shelter, adored by all, they discovered she had a thyroid issue and got her on meds, and she was adopted into a perfect-in-every-way home. Long journey but every move was thought out and done because those in charge knew it was the best thing for her. The more I get involved, the more I realize that I'm in the dark about a lot of things, the organizers and people in charge always have all the info and I don't and I need to just trust them.


----------



## Kayota

CptJack said:


> When a dog is totally shut down, it's awfully hard to know what you're going to get. Could be a moderate energy awesome dog who does well with everyone and everything. Could be... ANYTHING else, from easy to live with to needing a specific home of the sort it's not in/that it wasn't adopted into it. That's a good part of why adopting out a shut down dog is risky (other part being you never have more than the word of the applicant that they can handle it). If it goes wrong traumatized dog is traumatized AGAIN, by another rehome, which can also be a problem as rescue has either lost control of the dog or it's bounced back into rescue without notice.


This right here is what happened with Faxon. I adopted a shut down dog and when she opened up I had more than I could handle.


----------



## Sibe

I am getting my temporary foster dog, Amazing Bobb (aka Amaze-Bobb) early next week.


----------



## Sibe

He was pulled yesterday, went to the rescue's vet today for their evaluation.


----------



## Inga

Aww I am glad that you got the little poodle at least. I hope the Pit finds a soft landing as well. GAH It makes me crazy mad when I see these cases. To think of how many times someone walked past these dogs in the condition they are in and did nothing about it. The pain they go through is unimaginable. I once saw a dog on the side of the road, tied out. I thought it was a Golden Retriever at first.... it ended up being a toy poodle that was so matted it looked huge. Needless to say, it didn't stay in that condition anymore. Sadly for every one we save, there are thousands more out there in need.


----------



## Sibe

Pit man is not doing well. He's redirected on several people- who can blame him- but it severely limits his chances. Not good with cats, not good with small dogs, wants to mount females relentlessly, mixed signals with male dogs, redirecting on people, no way could he be in a home with kids. He doesn't see well, is a bit senile/maybe dementia. He is gaining weight and looking better, but his behavior is a serious concern and ultimately it may be in his best interest to pts.


----------



## Sibe

Amaze-Bobb video! He hops pretty darn well. He's soooooo cute! I NEED SWEATERS. Once he's officially in my hands I'll make a thread in the Pictures forum but for now updates will be here.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?....661706306&type=2&theater&notif_t=video_reply


----------



## Sibe

Foster thread: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/354642-foster-amaze-bobb-tiny.html

He's doing great


----------

